
TiddlyWiki App Engine Server - stablemap
https://github.com/rsc/tiddly
======
eb0la
Wow. I remember using tiddlywiki _long_ time ago for documenting a project
without any kind of backend database.

Thanks for remembering that software. I will look what can I do today with it.

